# Gutes Buch für blutige Anfänger



## dkun (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo.

Ich bin vor 8 Jahren mal in meiner Ausbildung zum Informatiker mit Java in Berührung gekommen. Habe es damals aber nie wirklich verstanden. War nie ein Freund des Programmierens. Und nach dieser langen Zeit hab ich auch schon alles wieder vergessen.

Nun möchte ich es aber doch noch einmal versuchen. Deswegen suche ich ein jetzt ein Buch, welches mir von Anfang an noch einmal alles erklärt. Wie gesagt, ich bin also (wieder) blutiger Anfänger! Bei Amazon gibt es ja eine recht große Auswahl an Java-Büchern. Aber in den Bewertungen gehen die Meinungen immer sehr weit auseinander wenn es darum geht, die Frage zu beantworten, ob das Buch für Anfänger geeignet ist oder nicht. Daher hoffe ich, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.
Ich sag schon einmal Danke!


----------



## The_S (12. Mai 2009)

Schau mal hier

Java Blog Buch : 00.07.01 Wie lerne ich Programmieren (Java)?

Dort findest du einen Artikel, wie du dir selbst am Besten Java beibringst. Inkl. Buchempfehlungen (wobei ich als Autor natürlich auch das Java Blog Buch : Herzlich Willkommen … selbst als Einstiegslektüre empfehle  ).


----------



## napalm_ (3. Jul 2009)

Ich würde von Hanspeter Mössenböck "Sprechen Sie Java?" empfehlen. Es ist im dpunkt.verlag  unter der ISBN 978-3-89864-362-7 erschienen.
Ich benutze das Buch studienbegleitend zur Vorlesung "Grundgelegene Programmiertechniken in Java" und bin wirklich zufrieden. Was dieses Buch besonders von andern Büchern abhebt, ist, dass keine fertig geschriebenen Quellcodes drin stehn, die man dann einfach nur stupide abschreibt (wie man es aus andern Büchern kennt), sondern Übungsaufgaben zu jedem Kapitel. Die Musterlöungen findet man online auf der Website des Autors.
Für weitere Infos: Sprechen Sie Java?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Dr.House (24. Jul 2009)

hallo! Und ich bräuchte ein gutes Buch für Dreamweaver Anfänger... Kennt ihr was vernünftiges??


----------



## The_S (24. Jul 2009)

Dr.House hat gesagt.:


> hallo! Und ich bräuchte ein gutes Buch für Dreamweaver Anfänger... Kennt ihr was vernünftiges??



Ich würde in nem Dreamweaver Forum nachfragen.


----------



## proxy_b (30. Jul 2009)

Hallo,
fals es noch interessant ist: ich habe meinen Einstieg über die "Kopf bis Fuß"-Reihe hin bekommen. Die Bücher sind zwar nicht ganz günstig, aber auf jeden fall ihr Geld wert. 

Wenn dir das Englische lieber ist: "Head first". Bei Amazon findest du unter diesen Schlagworten alles was du brauchst.


Gruß
proxy_b

P.s
Java von Kopf bis Fuß
oder
Head First Java


----------

